# First edit of my backyard park.



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

We have an extra spot on the team, interested? JK pal we've all been there. GL, hope some one actually gives you positive feedback. ccasion14:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

nice setup.:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You have one half assed looking box that you filmed with what I can only assume is a camera goggle. Fix your white balance, pick a better song, move angles, stop with the ride on boxes, and don't ask us for feedback take some initiative to go I can be awesome I will do it myself.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Actually pretty sick
Where do you have so much snow?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been thinking about setting up a park at my house. I've got about 4 acres that's mostly hills. I'd say a 30-40 degree slope or better. Some years the snow sticks around pretty good. It would be nice to have a little park set up! Maybe some little jumps a 1/4 way up the hill and some rails down from that aways. 

I've been wanting to do this for three years now. Still procrastinating because the hill is still mess of rotting trees due to a fire in the 2000's. (Summer pics are all I have on this comp.) The run out would be left of the dog from the hill you see in the pic with the house (Ok.. Mobile home) 



















There's tons of junk at the job-sites I can use to make features too, Stuff I usually take the scrap yard!


----------



## gnaredits (Jan 23, 2014)

The sky. LOL


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

nice!
i just made a backyard edit myself.
you can watch it here
https://vimeo.com/88713111


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

good set up. i'm not diggin' the song. I can't stand new rap....it's garbage and suburban kids trying to be ghetto is hilarious. the camera guy is too shaky...try a tripod for some shots

take a look at Carinthia(Mt.Snow) vids for angle ideas


----------



## gnaredits (Jan 23, 2014)

kev711 said:


> good set up. i'm not diggin' the song. I can't stand new rap....it's garbage and suburban kids trying to be ghetto is hilarious. the camera guy is too shaky...try a tripod for some shots
> 
> take a look at Carinthia(Mt.Snow) vids for angle ideas


I agree about the song we couldnt get any ideas for a song thanks for the tips


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

cannonsburger said:


> nice!
> i just made a backyard edit myself.
> you can watch it here
> https://vimeo.com/88713111


Good job man. I like the overall production. Especially the different camera angles. The song fits well too.

Nice.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

snowman55 said:


> Good job man. I like the overall production. Especially the different camera angles. The song fits well too.
> 
> Nice.



yea well done cannon. to the OP, that is how you make a backyard edit.


----------

